# Tune and Gas Mileage



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

It all depends on you. How much you "use" that extra power and get into the accelerator. If you are just cruising on the highway it chances are you are using CC that turns the tune off anyway and MPG should be good.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

The BNR tune has a on off tune option?


----------



## Andrew S (Feb 4, 2014)

i haven't noticed a difference. as long as you can keep your foot out of it you'll be fine.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am in "Eco" mode (CC on) about 95% of my miles. and in "Sport" (CC off) mode every once in a while. I saw little to no change in my MPG.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is this a Trifecta tune with select a tune or a BNR tune using EFI live etc.? I m not clear as to whether the BNR tune can be turned on and off. 



cdb09007 said:


> I am in "Eco" mode (CC on) about 95% of my miles. and in "Sport" (CC off) mode every once in a while. I saw little to no change in my MPG.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is this a Trifecta tune with select a tune or a BNR tune using EFI live etc.? I m not clear as to whether the BNR tune can be turned on and off. 



Patman said:


> It all depends on you. How much you "use" that extra power and get into the accelerator. If you are just cruising on the highway it chances are you are using CC that turns the tune off anyway and MPG should be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR tunes do not have select a tune. We don't need it. We get better MPG and insane power without needing any kind of selectable tuning. If you want an extreme eco tune, far more eco oriented than a selectable tune could offer, we can do that as well.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Jerry, for the clarification. Not worried about better gas mileage as making sure it does not get worse cruising down the highway or interstate.



[email protected] said:


> BNR tunes do not have select a tune. We don't need it. We get better MPG and insane power without needing any kind of selectable tuning. If you want an extreme eco tune, far more eco oriented than a selectable tune could offer, we can do that as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No it won't get worse, if anything it will get better. Part throttle and full throttle tuning are very different on these cars. You can essentially have a set of conditions that the vehicle operates under act differently than another. Most of the time our tunes get 2-3 or more better MPG than stock, while making a TON more power at wide open throttle.


----------



## Camsoup02 (Feb 3, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> No it won't get worse, if anything it will get better. Part throttle and full throttle tuning are very different on these cars. You can essentially have a set of conditions that the vehicle operates under act differently than another. Most of the time our tunes get 2-3 or more better MPG than stock, while making a TON more power at wide open throttle.


What type of MPG gains can one expect with an "extreme" ECO tune that you mentioned earlier? Is the ECO tune for 87 or 91?


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No it won't get worse, if anything it will get better. Part throttle and full throttle tuning are very different on these cars. You can essentially have a set of conditions that the vehicle operates under act differently than another. Most of the time our tunes get 2-3 or more better MPG than stock, while making a TON more power at wide open throttle.


So glad to hear this. I drive a ton for work with a mix of highway and city driving. The extra power and MPG is win win. Looking forward to getting this done in the spring.


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> BNR tunes do not have select a tune. We don't need it. We get better MPG and insane power without needing any kind of selectable tuning. If you want an extreme eco tune, far more eco oriented than a selectable tune could offer, we can do that as well.


Can you PM me more info on the extreme eco tuning?



[email protected] said:


> No it won't get worse, if anything it will get better. Part throttle and full throttle tuning are very different on these cars. You can essentially have a set of conditions that the vehicle operates under act differently than another. Most of the time our tunes get 2-3 or more better MPG than stock, while making a TON more power at wide open throttle.


2-3% or 2-3mpg?


----------

